# I started Paxil...



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I have had DP/DR since 1999 but it honestly didn't bother me much. Recently, I had a panic attack on an airplane and I am in another dimension now it seems. I am just so totally out of it, it cannot get any worse. Anyway, my doctor put me on zoloft working from a 25mg dose to 100mg daily. It mad me flip out. I have never been that anxious in my life, I was willing to kill myself to make it stop or be admitted to a hospital. Anyway, I am now on Paxil. I started on 20mg and it makes me feel better as far as the anxiety goes. I bumped it up to 30mg a few days ago since I am still anxious so I am not sure what the results will be. If I need to be on 40mg, so be it but I doubt I will go to 60mg since it makes me tired. It does make my life liveable now at least. I can function in society so I just have to take it a day at time. I recommend Paxil for those looking for an SSRI. It makes me care less about the DP/DR which is ok in my book for now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

How long did it take for you to notice a benefit on Paxil? I started yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

What dose are you on? It took me a few weeks on 20mg to feel a little better. I am on 30mg now for almost two weeks and I plan to bump it to 40mg and see what happens. Just don't forget, some people may not feel anything for up to six weeks so give up unless you can't tolerate the side effects


----------

